# Relabeling a good idea?



## tshirtloverkatie (Aug 9, 2013)

How would you recommend to tag/shown your company name with American Apparel shirts to keep their tags in the shirt? I'd like to leverage the power of their brand in my shirts. Should I go for an outside tag on the bottom of the shirt or is a hang tags enough? I realize the hang tag is removed and won't stay on the shirt forever. 

Appreciate the help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Screen print your logo underneath, or next to, the AA tag.


----------

